# Moving to Dubai beginning 2014, rent and area question.



## joeramone (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello!

I will most likely be moving Dubai mid-December possibly beginning January depending on paperwork etc... I have spent most of my life in Europe, and visited Dubai once on a short visit so I do not know much about the country in terms of locations and its metro and so on since I was being driven around by friends.

I have heard that rent is skyrocketing, and the prospects are looking grim with the Expo2020 victory. 

My work will be in Jebel Ali, and I have heard the best area in terms of neighborhood and being well-connected to the metro is around JLT/Marina. I have done some reading through the blog (when I find an apartment on Dubizzle I look it up and turns out someone already asked about it and received responses on this forum), and there seems to be a lot of maintenance issues with several of the towers there etc...

I would prefer a 1 bedroom apartment seeing as I cook etc... and it would be much more convenient to have my sleep and cooking areas separate, but if the prices are way above budget I'm okay with a well set-up studio apartment.

Now, here's my question for you guys. First off what are some areas, neighborhoods etc which I should really look into to narrow my search keeping in mind I will be commuting to Jebel Ali, and I'm totally okay with being car-less. In fact I'd prefer it, except I don't know how pedestrian friendly Dubai is. 

My range for rent would be in the AED 75,000 - AED 80,000. Any help you guys can provide would be great in terms of where to look, specific towers you know of that are good in terms of finishing and maintenance, and general tips are very appreciated. Also, how much would I expect to be spending per month on utilities on average (water, electricity, etc...).

Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## joolly (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hi*



joeramone said:


> Hello!
> 
> I will most likely be moving Dubai mid-December possibly beginning January depending on paperwork etc... I have spent most of my life in Europe, and visited Dubai once on a short visit so I do not know much about the country in terms of locations and its metro and so on since I was being driven around by friends.
> 
> ...


Hi

I dont think u can find anything in this budget. you are right for Jabal Ali most suited area for u is Marina and JLT.

Joolly


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Have a read through this thread (the later pages are more relevant):

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html

Also you should be able to find a studio in that range (or little bit less 60-70K) in JLT, this is coming from my own inquiries, marina would be hard...


----------



## joeramone (Nov 30, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Have a read through this thread (the later pages are more relevant):
> 
> 
> 
> Also you should be able to find a studio in that range (or little bit less 60-70K) in JLT, this is coming from my own inquiries, marina would be hard...



Thanks! I scanned through the thread, I see so many people ask this very same thing so I understand how this can become quite a tedious question to answer...

On Dubizzle i found some good deals around JLT, and for 1 bedroom that are selling for 80K.. Are these real, or will the price vary once I actually give the agent a call? Or should I contact the building's management directly?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

joeramone said:


> I have heard that rent is skyrocketing, and the prospects are looking grim with the Expo2020 victory.


Only if you talk to estate agents and landlords who are trying to talk things up. Simple fact is that supply strips demand easily so there is little upward pressure other than normal levels of inflation. the Expo is seven years away - the last crash is five years away so plenty of time for the market to crash before the Expo, and still come back up.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

You could always look at places a little further away from Jebel Ali:

Al Barsha,
Tecom,
The Greens.

Only a few more stops (depends how long you can bear a commute) but the areas are cheap and well-established too.


----------



## joeramone (Nov 30, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> You could always look at places a little further away from Jebel Ali:
> 
> Al Barsha,
> Tecom,
> ...


Thanks!
Most people were telling me that JLT should be my main area of focus. Do you agree?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

joeramone said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I have heard that rent is skyrocketing, and the prospects are looking grim with the Expo2020 victory.


Rents have been on an increase, but I wouldn't describe it as skyrocketing. 

What prospects are grim as a result of hosting expo?

It is a 4 month event, 7 years away


----------



## joeramone (Nov 30, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> Rents have been on an increase, but I wouldn't describe it as skyrocketing.
> 
> What prospects are grim as a result of hosting expo?
> 
> It is a 4 month event, 7 years away


By grim I meant that rent is likely to increase a lot more. I'm just repeating what several sources have been telling me and double checking in this forum to see what most of you think.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Greens isn't cheap....

Price wise it's the same as the Marina. 

JLT and Tecom are only marginally cheaper but he'll get a 1 bedroom in most places for 80k, including the Marina.

There's also Discovery Gardens. 



joeramone said:


> Thanks!
> Most people were telling me that JLT should be my main area of focus. Do you agree?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> but he'll get a 1 bedroom in most places for 80k, including the Marina.


Hmm... I was under the impression about the marina being higher, from reading on here and what friends have told me. Have to confess, didn't look hard on dubizzle ....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubizzle has plenty of listings around 80K for 1-beds in the Marina. Not just the Diamonds but a few of the nicer buildings too and the Sulafas/Pinnacles dreck. 

The low rises in the Greens are averaging 80K too. 

Mind you Park Island and Marina Promenade were only 80K in the spring. 



saraswat said:


> Hmm... I was under the impression about the marina being higher, from reading on here and what friends have told me. Have to confess, didn't look hard on dubizzle ....


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

My friend is in a 1 bedroom at the Greens for 50k? I think that's pretty damn cheap.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably means she snagged the apartment a few years ago when they were going for that much. Same with the Marina where the cheaper buildings were also around 50-55k for a one-bed. When Sulafa first opened in 2010 that was the average going rate for a big 1-bed. But today? Forget it.

Besides, as the Marina isn't monolithic, the same with the Greens. The cheapest apartments (now going for 80K) are in the older low-rises on the back side of the Greens overlooking the camel race track. The low rises closer to Sheikh Zayed are newer and about 10-15% more expensive.

Then the towers facing the golf course and the mid-rises flanking the lake are in a different league. Technically speaking this is 'The Views' but everyone considers it part of the Greens. Price-wise the same as Al Majara and Park Island in the Marina and Downtown buildings. 

Just go to Dubizzle and search for apartments in the Fairways, Golf Towers, Links Towers, Mosela, Arno, Travo, Una and Turia. Not cheap. 




IzzyBella said:


> My friend is in a 1 bedroom at the Greens for 50k? I think that's pretty damn cheap.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Some friends of mine have moved to Motor City and have a one-bed for 65K. I went up there a few weeks ago and it's actually really nice. Trees, grass, shops, the lot! And everyone there has animals


----------



## Jean-Paul Belmondo (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't know but if the guy works in Jebel Ali, JLT seems like quite a decent place. Especially for 80k he can find one bedroom, which could be nice and clean.


----------



## keefiest (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm in JVC, up and coming and you should be able to get something fairly reasonable. You would need your own transport as there are no buses at the moment and no nearby metro. However I know of a good Estate agent if you want their contact details and more advice on other areas.


----------



## joeramone (Nov 30, 2013)

I did end up moving to JLT, V3 Tower actually for 82K.
For the record you wont find a decent (by decent ie well maintained etc) for less than 80K. I was lucky to have found 82K and dealing directly with the landlord so I didnt pay any agency fees. Marina, when comparing buildings of the same level, is much more expensive.

For the record, a colleague told me she saw a 1 bedroom in V3 for 65K around November last year.

Thanks to everyone who replied!


----------



## Chief1au (Feb 6, 2014)

I , too am moving to Dubai to take up a Government Position ...BUT , I am on probation for 3 Months and I will not have my wife with me.

She will join me once my probationary period is over.

I am working in the Umm Ramool area of Dubai

The problem I seem to have is that we are budgeting around the AED 6 - 7,000 a Month .

I wish to rent for the 3 Months and if I become permanently employed extend the lease .

I have 2 points to ask

1. Where is a decent place for a 2 bedroom Furnished Apartment with A/C & Balcony for a Aussie Couple. ?

2. Is our Budget realistic.??

We are happy to be up to an hour by road away but , somewhere where my wife would have expat contactt


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should be able to live just about anywhere in Dubai and be within a 30 minute commute.

Your budget is around AED 90k per year, a year ago, you'd easily get something in that price bracket, now, it's a bit harder. You might still get something in Al Barsha/TECOM for that, or in the other direction, Mirdif. Oud Metha might be worth a look too. You can also try Sports City/Motor City, they seem to be getting more popular.

If your budget includes utility bills (electricity, AC, water, phoneline, internet, TV), then you may struggle. You'll need to budget at least 500 a month for that.


----------



## madso (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Chief1Au,
If you want a well-connected place in that price range, JLT or Marina would be better.
It has lot of Expats as well. You can probably rent a serviced apartment(studio) in 6-7K a month in JLT ,where you don't have to worry about bills etc till your wife joins you. By then, you'll get a better feel of Dubai and also get a chance to check each area before you decide. 
In 6-7 K range , you can only get a 2-BHK in say some parts of Bur Dubai, Karama, Deira, International City or Discovery Gardens . Even Sports City or JVC might be cheap but as of today, they aren't that well-connected. For Umm Ramool, you might check Al Nahda area in Dubai or sharjah. Just not sure of the expat presence there though. Good luck!


----------



## mrssutt1985 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi just wanted to make you aware of other 'less well known' areas then JLT and the marina. My husband, our daughter (2 yrs) and I live in dubai investment park very close to jebel ali. We live in beautiful new one bedroom apartment with communal pool, squash courts and gym for 48,500 aed annually! 
Granted it not as built up and commercial as areas previously mentioned but it has a lovely community, shops, park and is fairly quiet. As I say just an alternative suggestion


----------



## laura1305 (Feb 9, 2014)

Rent is insane at the moment given we have won Expo2020


----------

